# Breaking up a pair



## dainironfoot (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi guys, I have a quick question about pairing birds. I have a Modena hen who has been paired-up since the beginning of the breeding season with a cock and they have hatched and raised two chicks. I recently bought a cock that is way better looking than him and was wondering if it was OK to seperate them and "re-pair" the hen with the new cock. I paired her up with the first cock by locking them in a breeding cage for 24 hours and they paired up great. Could I do the same thing with the new cock? Would she forget about the old cock and take to the new one? Thanx guys!

-Tony


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

you have to remove her current mate out of the loft for atleast 2 weeks so she can forget about him and mate with the new cock. even after 2 weeks you might see him bothering her for a while till he gives up.


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi, Sounds like a good plan, you may find she doesn't accept the new cock initially. You may need to place her in a cage next to the new cock for a day or two before putting them together in order to prevent fighting. I would wait until they seem friendly towards one another before putting them together. I would also suggest, that if possible, you remove her from the current partner, prior to introduction to the new cock. This should also be done a few days prior to introduction. Once the pair you want to have together are mated, I would further suggest that they are not placed in the same enclosure as the old cock, otherwise he will try and fight the new one, and she may go back to the previous partner as well. Sorry for rambling on a bit there however I hope the info is of some help. Good luck. Modenas are a nice breed.


----------

